# Another GUTEN TAG from Germany ;-)



## magi (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi,

you are all sch beautieful ladies - I love your looks and I enjoy your posts... I love MAC - but I have just started with it :-D I have learned so much from MAC-Junkies about techniques and colors and products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My favorite product is definitaly the Pigments. I love the bright colors... I am a pink-addict, but I love also some smokey eyes or a brownish nude look :-D 

I am 24 years old and college student - have to work on my english skills so I am thankful for any correction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to read more and more and more MAC :-D


Magi


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi there!  Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## Janice (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Magi! Welcome to the site! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your english is very good, I hope you get to practice it often here. See you around the forum.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 19, 2007)

your english is better than most of the people's i went to school with, and i'm from california! hahaha. seriously though, your english is very, very good and i hope to see you practicing it around here often. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome to specktra!


----------



## dmenchi (Feb 19, 2007)

Guten tag zurueck! hey i'm from cologne!!! i miss it sooo much . i married the cutest american guy and now live in florida!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 20, 2007)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## juli (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Magi,
It´s so good to have the opportunite to know people all over the world, and, get to learn more about make up! I´m brazillian, and I´m also here to practice my english!
So... welcome!!!


----------



## Katja (Feb 20, 2007)

*Guten Tag, Magi!  Wilkommen. I <3 when German chics sign up that way I can practice my German, however horrible it may be. *


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 20, 2007)

Guten Tag! Willkommen bei Specktra!  Your english is great.  Speaking of learning languages, I had to laugh when I saw that you were from Bremen, as when I was studying German the text book always had dialogues between people living in Bremen.  To this day, my DH and I will occasionally break out in a random "Guten Tag, ich komme aus Bremen."


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello there, welcome!!!


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 20, 2007)

Guten Tag zurueck!!! I'm from Greece and I study the German Language and Literature!!! Hehe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Specktra is a great place, not only to learn about makeup, but also to improve your English! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MAC_Whore hahahaha that's way too funny!!!


----------



## sharyn (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, Welcome to Specktra! We have loooots of members from Germany! (Ich auch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Enjoy!


----------



## magi (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh wow, I have never expected to receive so cute replies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It´s so cool to see that German is not absolute unpopular :-D 

MAC-whore, it´s unbelievable that someone was in Bremen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It´s nice here, but I have never the feeling of Bremen magnet ;-) I live here since 1991 - I am from Poland originally. I miss it a lot :-(


----------



## Bothi (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Magi,

Thanks a lot for your post in my thread, 
just wanted to say Hi and welcome to you, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I think we both already met each other in another Forum, you are already a BJ, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your day, 

Bothi


----------



## magi (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

yes... YOur nick sounds very familiar to me.. It´s great to have another BJ here 

Bye


Magi


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Mar 6, 2007)

Hallo Magi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




welcome to spectra!
Schön, dass Du auch hier bist


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Mar 6, 2007)

HELLO


----------



## Dawn (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome Magi!!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## ColourDuJour (Mar 20, 2007)

oo, i went to germany last summer... loved it! 
welcommmmeee to specktra!


----------



## Coqui (Mar 20, 2007)

Willkommen hier bei Specktra! Your English is not bad at all!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey Magi! Welcome to Specktra


----------

